# NATURAL BALANCE



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

Im just switching dex off eukanuba to nat balance sweet pototo/venison- hs 4bnl how much per day do you think he shd be fed- it says 2/3-1 cup upto 10lbs- so do you think 1/3 cup per day is the right amount??


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I feed Mia NB Duck and Potato, about 1/4 cups a day. She eats that in the morning. She gets treats during the day and fresh veggies (carrots, broccoli) and fresh cuts of turkey at night time. Sometimes I feed her baked chicken (just the meat, not skin) for dinner as well.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi's four pounds and I was wondering this too. I just feed her a larger amount but never really measured. LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is 6 1/2 lbs and gets just under 1/2 cup total per day. He tends to get chunky if I don't watch his food. So try the 1/3 cup...increase/decrease as needed to maintain the weight you want. I never find the bag recommendations very helpful.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

At almost 12 months, Daisy is 4.3 lbs and is free fed her NB kibble. So she always has access to it whenever she wants. Then she has her treats (Veggie life, fresh fruits and veggies). At dinner she has her 1/3c mixture of brown rice, veggies, and meat (steak, chicken, lamb, buffalo) mixed with a vitamin mixture that her vet puts together for her.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London gets around 1/2 cup per day but is free-fed. Generally she eats less than 1/2 cup per day, but there are days where she wants more than that.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is four pounds and eats NB Sweet Potato and Venison. I free feed but she usually consumes about
1/4 cup a day to 1/3, depending on her activity level. She's 3.5 years old.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny and Emma are on NB fish and sweet potatoe. They dont' eat much at all. I give them each 2 tablespoons in the morning and at night and always steamed veggies on top of it. They rarely finish their meals. If they do I always add more b/c I always think they should be eating more.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I free fed Lexie up until a few weeks ago. I just starting feeding her 1/4 cup twice a day since she just turned 1 year old this week. Most days that is totally fine and she eats it up. I have seen a couple of days though where it's clear she needed just a tiny bit more. But I'll watch her weight and judge from that as soon as I get her on the scale. But I have a feeling the 1/4 cup twice a day is probably about right. There have been also rare days when she hasn't finished even the 1/4 cup twice. But I'm sure I'm in the ball park.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky is overweight, so is on a diet. He eats 1/4 cup of Canidae Platinum, with one baby carrot mixed in. I always put the dry food down in the morning, so if he wants to snack during the day he can, but he never does. He always waits till I get home to add his baby carrot. I also wet his food with hot water to bring out the flavor and add some moisture. I don't let it soak though, just wet it. Sometimes I mix in some chicken or turkey canned food as well, but never much, just a spoonful. He's actually down a few pounds. He was 13, but now he's 11.2. My grandparents always feed him junk, so its a lost cause sometimes. When we got him he weighed 8.8, so that's what I'd like to get him down to again.


----------

